# Chris Garza new Custom shop Fender



## Taikatatti (Feb 26, 2021)

Didn’t see post about this here it is. Photo is from Fender custom shops instagram account: https://www.instagram.com/p/CI8iP2QMD8G/?igshid=w1aojuas1hqx


----------



## bmth4111 (Feb 26, 2021)

Yeah that thing is a beast but for 8500 hahah,they lost their minds. 

the shade of purple is a little off but if it wasn’t a fortune I’d still consider buying it.
Really wonder what the the fretboard radius.


----------



## FitRocker33 (Feb 26, 2021)

I hate to say that I like it, but they ridiculously over relic’d that thing....I mean to quote our President “cmon man” lmao


----------



## groverj3 (Feb 26, 2021)

Cool-looking, but I'd never pay for a relic'ed guitar. Just personal preference.

Also, that upper fret access leaves something to be desired.


----------



## Randy (Feb 26, 2021)

The man has fine taste.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Feb 26, 2021)

bmth4111 said:


> Yeah that thing is a beast but for 8500 hahah,they lost their minds.



Given the prices I've seen for a lot of other stuff... That's actually pretty in line for what I expected.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Feb 26, 2021)

Everytime I see this build I like it more.


----------



## Sermo Lupi (Feb 26, 2021)

What is the scale length and is the body upscaled? Looks really big on Garza but maybe he's just a smaller guy.


----------



## mogar (Feb 26, 2021)

Either it's cold in there, or the upper horn is a little shy. Also dunno how I feel about the "fought the wood chipper for it" relic'ing, but it's a hard pass on price alone.


----------



## Triple-J (Feb 26, 2021)

I dig it as it reminds me of Page Hamilton's ESP relic sig though Garza's had quite a few customs from Fender recently and did say on his IG a while back that he's been pressing them for a sig model but it'll likely be in the gloss black finish. 



Sermo Lupi said:


> What is the scale length and is the body upscaled? Looks really big on Garza but maybe he's just a smaller guy.



It's 26.5


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Feb 26, 2021)

Gotta give Chris props if he's the reason Fender finally mass produces a Fender 7-string*

*Not counting Squier or the never-released MAG sig


----------



## Manurack (Feb 26, 2021)

I was actually just reading an old Guitar World magazine, there was an article about Los Lonely Boys guitarist Henry Garza (not sure if him and Chris are related since they have the same last name, but they look very similar!)

I was like "What! Blues guitarist Henry Garza has a signature Fender seven string now?!?!" LOL

This is Blues guitarist, Henry Garza who I got mixed up with, he plays Fenders as well.


----------



## Ivars V (Feb 26, 2021)

Wtf is wrong with upper horn? Ugly shape aside, it's pretty cool!


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Feb 26, 2021)

Ivars V said:


> Wtf is wrong with upper horn? Ugly shape aside, it's pretty cool!



They just didn't size the whole body up with the longer, wider neck. The guitar leaning back isn't helping with perspective either.


----------



## chipchappy (Feb 26, 2021)

throw those fishmans in the garbage and we have a winner


----------



## Kaura (Feb 26, 2021)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Gotta give Chris props if he's the reason Fender finally mass produces a Fender 7-string*
> 
> *Not counting Squier or the never-released MAG sig



This. Whoever has the power and balls to push for a production 7-string is the real MVP in my book. Because at this point it's obvious that the people in Fender's market research are bunch of out-of-touch boomers who think reissuing a metal strat from the 80´s is enough to keep us happy (even though that was still better than doing another sunburst strat and just changing the neck shape and pickups on it and calling it revolutionary or some bullshit like that).


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Feb 26, 2021)

I mean, I dig this particular build, but I couldn't care less about another active HH, fixed bridge, 24-fret, 26.5" scale, bolt-on Super-Strat. Just having the Fender branding without what would be unique specs in a 7 does nothing for me.

I want a 7-string Stratocaster, not a Schecter/Ibanez/LTD with Fender stickers.


----------



## chipchappy (Feb 26, 2021)

MaxOfMetal said:


> I want a 7-string Stratocaster, not a Schecter/Ibanez/LTD with Fender stickers.



Same

Different strokes, but i don't understand anyone who'd put humbuckers in a strat. There's a million options out there for alternatives


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Feb 26, 2021)

chipchappy said:


> Same
> 
> Different strokes, but i don't understand anyone who'd put humbuckers in a strat. There's a million options out there for alternatives



Because Fat Strats rule


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Feb 26, 2021)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Because Fat Strats rule



Fat.  Double Fat.


----------



## lewis (Feb 26, 2021)

chipchappy said:


> throw those fishmans in the garbage and we have a winner




hahahaha absolutely!!


----------



## Jonathan20022 (Feb 26, 2021)

I mean at 8000+ and just being a modern super strat confined to the silhouette of a strat it doesn't really do much for me.

If you guys want a 7 string that functions like a strat, Vola makes HSS 7 strings. I'd rather get one of these and just refinish the body in whatever color I want.


----------



## JSanta (Feb 26, 2021)

Kiesel also makes a 7 string Strat: https://www.kieselguitars.com/guitargallery/d7


----------



## lewis (Feb 26, 2021)

JSanta said:


> Kiesel also makes a 7 string Strat: https://www.kieselguitars.com/guitargallery/d7


yeah but.....Jeff..

ewwww


----------



## JSanta (Feb 26, 2021)

lewis said:


> yeah but.....Jeff..
> 
> ewwww



Fender CS prices or Kiesel. Granted, I am not a fan of Jeff either, but I wouldn't spend Fender CS prices on a Super Strat when other vendors do killer version unless it just had to be Fender. Love the Fender Custom Shop, but not when I want a metal machine.


----------



## Wucan (Feb 26, 2021)

Just do this guys


----------



## Electric Wizard (Feb 26, 2021)

I totally get relics and think they are cool but trying to make a guitar with fishmans and a hipshot look 50 years old is going a little too far with it IMO.


----------



## MrWulf (Feb 27, 2021)

You gotta scrape the Fishman and throw the hipshot to the wall several times so that it looked relic alongside everything else.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Feb 27, 2021)

Not every old guitar stays stock. In fact, I'd say most that get played enough to look like that tend to get new parts sometimes, and it's a cool look if done right. 

Back in prehistoric times, it wasn't uncommon to see worn 50's and 60's Strats and Les Pauls get Floyds and Kahlers slapped in them, and new fancy non-stock pickups.


----------



## technomancer (Feb 27, 2021)

This is now for sale at Brian's Guitars according to their Instagram...


----------



## FitRocker33 (Feb 27, 2021)

I’d honestly sooner get a Schecter USA KM7 for less than half the price and probably have a superior guitar, unless the few shards of nitro paint on that body are worth another few thou to someone.


----------



## Electric Wizard (Feb 27, 2021)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Not every old guitar stays stock. In fact, I'd say most that get played enough to look like that tend to get new parts sometimes, and it's a cool look if done right.
> 
> Back in prehistoric times, it wasn't uncommon to see worn 50's and 60's Strats and Les Pauls get Floyds and Kahlers slapped in them, and new fancy non-stock pickups.


Okay, but those are guitars with actual authentic aging you're talking about. It's hard enough for relics to look right when they're trying to be aged uniformly, let alone having updated but still aged hardware like they did here. Turns into relic uncanny valley. Again, that's just my opinion.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Feb 27, 2021)

technomancer said:


> This is now for sale at Brian's Guitars according to their Instagram...



Saw Carlos said that on his IG as well. I'm guessing this was a built that was inspired by the Garza build but not meant specifically for him? 

On top of that, Carlos confirmed a Jazzmaster-shaped version is in the works.


----------



## Emperor Guillotine (Feb 27, 2021)

Chris Garza Fender 7-string production model Strat seems to have been confirmed.

But man...that custom shop build that kicked off the first post of this thread is a damn abomination.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Feb 27, 2021)

Electric Wizard said:


> It's hard enough for relics to look right when they're trying to be aged uniformly



Fender relics are on point. I've worked on both Custom Shop relics and real deal vintage guitars, there's no way to tell it apart in pictures, they have the process down. There are maybe half a dozen shops in the world that do it this good. 

But I can respect if you don't dig it. There are definitely things I don't like about it. 

Cool guitar otherwise.


----------



## budda (Feb 27, 2021)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Fender relics are on point. I've worked on both Custom Shop relics and real deal vintage guitars, there's no way to tell it apart in pictures, they have the process down. There are maybe half a dozen shops in the world that do it this good.
> 
> But I can respect if you don't dig it. There are definitely things I don't like about it.
> 
> Cool guitar otherwise.



This doesnt make me feel better about missing a journeyman JM for $3300cad (wasnt my spec preference though).


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Feb 27, 2021)

Even the MiM Road Worn series was great. Played a strat and it was legit.


----------



## nsimonsen (Feb 27, 2021)

Would definitely buy a Fender seven string strat if it was more in line with the Jim Root model spec wise. Matte finish and 70's style headstock for the win.


----------



## Chanson (Feb 27, 2021)

Emperor Guillotine said:


> Chris Garza Fender 7-string production model Strat seems to have been confirmed.
> 
> But man...that custom shop build that kicked off the first post of this thread is a damn abomination.



Where was it confirmed?


----------



## ockis23 (Feb 27, 2021)

Jonathan20022 said:


> I mean at 8000+ and just being a modern super strat confined to the silhouette of a strat it doesn't really do much for me.
> 
> If you guys want a 7 string that functions like a strat, Vola makes HSS 7 strings. I'd rather get one of these and just refinish the body in whatever color I want.


I'm on board with you there man. Those Volas are pretty awesome looking and after seeing a couple of reviews I am definitely looking at getting my own.


----------



## Shoeless_jose (Feb 28, 2021)

7 string version of Bulbs strat would be dope


----------



## Metal Mortician (Feb 28, 2021)

I'm just going to ask the dumb question, but do you need to take the neck off to adjust the truss rod? 

Already have a Fender Bass (Dirnt) and a Fernandes LE setup this way and, while proper vintage, is a total PITA with the bipolar nature of midwest weather changes.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Feb 28, 2021)

Metal Mortician said:


> I'm just going to ask the dumb question, but do you need to take the neck off to adjust the truss rod?
> 
> Already have a Fender Bass (Dirnt) and a Fernandes LE setup this way and, while proper vintage, is a total PITA with the bipolar nature of midwest weather changes.



Yeah, looks like it. 

There could be access by the neck pickup, but I doubt it.


----------



## BornToLooze (Feb 28, 2021)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Not every old guitar stays stock. In fact, I'd say most that get played enough to look like that tend to get new parts sometimes, and it's a cool look if done right.
> 
> Back in prehistoric times, it wasn't uncommon to see worn 50's and 60's Strats and Les Pauls get Floyds and Kahlers slapped in them, and new fancy non-stock pickups.



That's why I kinda wish my Strat was reliced.


----------



## Kaura (Feb 28, 2021)

BornToLooze said:


> That's why I kinda wish my Strat was reliced.



How do you like that Strat? I assume it's the Dave Murray sig. I've been having lowkey GAS for it.


----------



## Triple-J (Feb 28, 2021)

nsimonsen said:


> Would definitely buy a Fender seven string strat if it was more in line with the Jim Root model spec wise. Matte finish and 70's style headstock for the win.



That's what his actual sig will look like as he got a Jim Root from Fender when he signed with them then when he got a custom build he based it off that but added an extra string and 26.5 scale.



This is the one.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Feb 28, 2021)

Triple-J said:


> That's what his actual sig will look like as he got a Jim Root from Fender when he signed with them then when he got a custom build he based it off that but added an extra string and 26.5 scale.
> 
> 
> 
> This is the one.




Kinda going by what he said in the video, I'm surprised he didn't get Schecter to make his sig a Strat if he's a Strat guy at heart.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Feb 28, 2021)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Kinda going by what he said in the video, I'm surprised he didn't get Schecter to make his sig a Strat if he's a Strat guy at heart.



He hustles the endorsement game, he's been with pretty much everyone: Ibanez, Schecter, ESP/LTD back in the day, etc.


----------



## BornToLooze (Feb 28, 2021)

Kaura said:


> How do you like that Strat? I assume it's the Dave Murray sig. I've been having lowkey GAS for it.



I like it other than the middle pickup. I can never get it balanced right. It's either low enough it's the same volume as the other 2 and muddy, or high enough it over powers the other 2. And for some reason the tone knobs kill damn near all the volume.


----------



## couverdure (Mar 2, 2021)

I would love it if Fender made a 7-string Tom DeLonge-style Strat (single humbucker, perhaps an Invader 7 even, chrome dome knob, 70s-style headstock).


----------



## Emperoff (Mar 3, 2021)

Dineley said:


> 7 string version of Bulbs strat would be dope



A strat with 20" radius? I'd pass.


----------



## Shoeless_jose (Mar 3, 2021)

Emperoff said:


> A strat with 20" radius? I'd pass.




Well the one this thread is about is 16" radius Bulb's certainly has other specs much more strat like. But whatever my point was more about the monster bridge pickup and SS frets. If getting a custom like this get whatever radius you want.


----------



## Emperoff (Mar 3, 2021)

Dineley said:


> Well the one this thread is about is 16" radius Bulb's certainly has other specs much more strat like. But whatever my point was more about the monster bridge pickup and SS frets. If getting a custom like this get whatever radius you want.



I can change a pickup. I can't change the 20" radius on Bulb's guitars. A strat with 20" radius is as much of a strat as the one on this thread.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Mar 3, 2021)

Emperoff said:


> Either way if you want a 7-string strat just get a Warmoth



Warmoth doesn't do 7-string Strats or even Fender scale.


----------



## sleewell (Mar 3, 2021)

i sort of like fishmans but wouldn't want them on a $8500 guitar but fender isnt exactly banging down my door so whatever floats his boat. i agree its way over relicd.


----------



## Emperoff (Mar 3, 2021)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Warmoth doesn't do 7-string Strats or even Fender scale.


The plot thickens...


----------



## budda (Mar 3, 2021)

Metal Mortician said:


> I'm just going to ask the dumb question, but do you need to take the neck off to adjust the truss rod?
> 
> Already have a Fender Bass (Dirnt) and a Fernandes LE setup this way and, while proper vintage, is a total PITA with the bipolar nature of midwest weather changes.



Stewmac sells a thumbwheel adjuster. Just gotta route your guitar and guard.

I want one.


----------



## Vyn (Mar 3, 2021)

Metal Mortician said:


> I'm just going to ask the dumb question, but do you need to take the neck off to adjust the truss rod?
> 
> Already have a Fender Bass (Dirnt) and a Fernandes LE setup this way and, while proper vintage, is a total PITA with the bipolar nature of midwest weather changes.



Fender still doing this shit in 2021 just pisses me off. I can understand that there will be purists who want that 50s or 60s replica however a feature like a thumb wheel or even having the adjustment at the headstock is so fucking dead simple to do without harming any of the tonal qualities of the instrument that it should be a no brainer.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Mar 4, 2021)

Vyn said:


> Fender still doing this shit in 2021 just pisses me off. I can understand that there will be purists who want that 50s or 60s replica however a feature like a thumb wheel or even having the adjustment at the headstock is so fucking dead simple to do without harming any of the tonal qualities of the instrument that it should be a no brainer.



This guitar is a custom that _the customer ordered this way_. Don't hate the player, hate the game.


----------



## lewis (Mar 4, 2021)

nsimonsen said:


> Would definitely buy a Fender seven string strat if it was more in line with the Jim Root model spec wise. Matte finish and 70's style headstock for the win.



The older I get, the more in love with these I fall.
Absolute stunner.

Best ever metal strat?


----------



## Edika (Mar 4, 2021)

MaxOfMetal said:


> This guitar is a custom that _the customer ordered this way_. Don't hate the player, hate the game.



But in this case shouldn't we hate the player but not the game?


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Mar 4, 2021)

Edika said:


> But in this case shouldn't we hate the player but not the game?


----------



## RevelGTR (Mar 5, 2021)

Fender’s marketing department is far better than most guitar manufacturers. They’ve made a strong push with young female fronted indie bands like Snail Mail and girl in red who have MASSIVE audiences. I spent all of 2019 - early 2020 gigging on the local Seattle indie/alternative/pop scene on a weekly basis. Almost all bands were people people in their early 20’s like me and 95% of stringed instruments I saw were Fenders, with the remaining being pawn shop special’s, a few Epiphone’s, etc.

A Chris Garza sig at Fender would make a lot of sense for both of them. Chris can be THE modern metal guy at Fender (rather than one of 50 at Schecter or Ibanez) and Fender can use his sig to gain interest from a new audience, similar to what they did with the Jim Root sig.

And that relic’d purple is still way better looking than a diseased wood veneer in blurple djent burst.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Mar 6, 2021)

RevelGTR said:


> And that relic’d purple is still way better looking than a diseased wood veneer in blurple djent burst.


----------



## nikt (Mar 10, 2021)

https://reverb.com/item/39289698-ne...-metallic-purple-master-built-by-carlos-lopez
https://briansguitars.com/collectio...g-stratocaster-master-built-by-carlos-lopez-1
https://www.instagram.com/p/CLzXvAXgMsg/


----------

